# plant ID



## Galapoheros (Oct 5, 2018)

Nothing remarkable, it's that I notice plants and I don't remember ever seeing this sps.  It's a small vine, maybe 10 inches long right now.  What is it?  Because of where it is, it's possible it's a food plant of some sorts for peeps.  I'm clueless on this one.


I think I found it, .....Convolvulus arvensis?


----------



## MikeyD (Oct 22, 2018)

Yes, field bindweed.  It’s a serious weed so if it’s in your garden be sure to keep it under control.


----------

